# Nothing worse



## Iserith (Aug 25, 2014)

Okey, so I've knitting a baby blanket with these circular needles, and they broke, so I superglued them, but I'm so stupid that I accidentally superglued the yarn... the knitted part.... where I was currently knitting... so now I have to throw away everything and I want to cry because I HATE casting on because I always have to count like five times my brain is so scattered...

Ugh... I just wanted to vent to people that would understand =(

(edit: I didn't mean to offend anyone, so I changed it, I'm sorry I upset you)


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry you are upset, but there is no, absolutely no reason to use that word.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

jinx said:


> Sorry you are upset, but there is no, absolutely no reason to use that word.


I will agree. No reason at all.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes i read your :?: before and when i saw that word,i just went to another :?: ,there is no need to use that word.


----------



## uk betty (Jul 18, 2014)

Wow, that really shocked me. I can't stand to read that word never mind hear it. Maybe the writer who seems to be located in Chile, does not realize how bad most people think it is.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you for changing your post. I noticed in your previous posts you express yourself in somewhat the same matter. We avoid doing that. Thank you again for responding so positively.


jinx said:


> Sorry you are upset, but there is no, absolutely no reason to use that word.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't know what the word was, but can't people use an occasional 'bad' word? Aren't we all (mostly) adults here?


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I am in sympathy with your work problem. language has never bothered me.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

margoc said:


> I don't know what the word was, but can't people use an occasional 'bad' word? Aren't we all (mostly) adults here?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: what IS a bad word.......?? torture, depression.. starvation, destitute???? yes they are bad words


----------



## Iserith (Aug 25, 2014)

Yeah, I'm really sorry, it's just that everywhere I comunicate in english (other than KP), it's with young people, and unfortunately we young people have the bad habit of using that kind on language very freely...

I promise I will make my best to avoid using that kind of words in the future, and if I ever use another bad word it will probably be because I don't know, so plese let me know!


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Can you cut the yarn before the glue and transfer the rest of the work to another set of needles??


----------



## Iserith (Aug 25, 2014)

For cakes and Margoc... if was the F word... I know we may not have a problem with bad words, but for some people it can be very triggering, we don't know their stories, I'd rather not unkowingly upset anyone, so I'll accomodate to them

TO Quiltermouse.... unfortunately, it was a rather big stain, and it was RIGHT at the center of the work... fortunately, thhough, it was like 4 inches high??.. so it's not THAT much wasted work


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Iserith said:


> Okey, so I've knitting a baby blanket with these circular needles, and they broke, so I superglued them, but I'm so stupid that I accidentally superglued the yarn... the knitted part.... where I was currently knitting... so now I have to throw away everything and I want to cry because I HATE casting on because I always have to count like five times my brain is so scattered...
> 
> Ugh... I just wanted to vent to people that would understand =(
> 
> (edit: I didn't mean to offend anyone, so I changed it, I'm sorry I upset you)


You don't have to throw it all away, just cut it where you glued
it, and pick up your stitches and attach another yarn and continue.
Just cut off the glued part and leave enough to attach a new skein,
or the current on your working with.

Next time when you get so upset, just look up and count to 10
or longer, take a deep breath before writing your message, and
always reread it before sending the post.


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

margoc said:


> I don't know what the word was, but can't people use an occasional 'bad' word? Aren't we all (mostly) adults here?


 :thumbup:


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Iserith said:


> Okey, so I've knitting a baby blanket with these circular needles, and they broke, so I superglued them, but I'm so stupid that I accidentally superglued the yarn... the knitted part.... where I was currently knitting... so now I have to throw away everything and I want to cry because I HATE casting on because I always have to count like five times my brain is so scattered...
> 
> Ugh... I just wanted to vent to people that would understand =(
> 
> (edit: I didn't mean to offend anyone, so I changed it, I'm sorry I upset you)


Hope you can find a way to save or continue on what you've already knitted before your disaster. Someone will suggest a good fix for your problem. However, if you do need to start over, here are some tips on this video for casting on that will make it a whole lot easier. Watch the whole video as it has an easy tip on counting your cast on stitches. Good luck and don't despair.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

get that out of the trash. cut the yarn from the needle and put the yarn back togeather. Goodness. Your not done till its is completed. 

A little tip I do when casting on, I like you go brain dead so I take markers and I count out 20 stitches and mark. Then count the markers. if 20 is to much take it down to what make it easier to add up.

Now get to that blanket and stop using super glue while knitting.. sorry but I just had to :lol: a little at that.


----------



## knitsenuf (Jun 12, 2011)

People seem to be more worried about your language than your state of mind and your problem. Shame on them. We need to give one another a break! As for the issue, if you have a fair amount done, you might try cutting the small portion out and grafting in a new section. If that won't work, maybe you could add a decorative detail to cover the section. Knit or crochet two little hearts, put the baby's initials on one side and DOB on the other then sew them on opposing sides. Good luck - and keep hanging with the kids. They're the best! (Sez this teacher of teens for 40 plus years


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Seriously? All that hoo-ha about the freakin' F-WORD!!!??? Really?


::shaking head::

...can't believe there are so many virginal ears on this board. Honestly....

From all the fuss made, I would have thought it was something actually truly offensive---or much more shocking at least.

:/


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Iserith said:


> For cakes and Margoc... if was the F word... I know we may not have a problem with bad words, but for some people it can be very triggering, we don't know their stories, I'd rather not unkowingly upset anyone, so I'll accomodate to them
> 
> TO Quiltermouse.... unfortunately, it was a rather big stain, and it was RIGHT at the center of the work... fortunately, thhough, it was like 4 inches high??.. so it's not THAT much wasted work


just as well the don't live here. F is the only adjective my man knows!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## TheWorldIsALie (Jun 12, 2014)

I am curious as to what the word in question was.


----------



## TheWorldIsALie (Jun 12, 2014)

I am curious as to what the word in question was.


----------



## TheWorldIsALie (Jun 12, 2014)

I believed a long time ago in a having freedom of speech. Now it is gone. I also cannot understand why words cannot be used in context or modern parlance. Surely we should be trying to understand the world as best we can.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Please don't be so prudish especially with people who use English as a second language. Wish I could speak any other language but have no talent for it. Sometimes people on this site are soooo judgmental.


----------



## Ditsy (Nov 18, 2014)

When you cast on, if you have lots of stitches to do, try putting in a stitch marker every 20 stitches and check each time you have the right number. I know that's tedious but if you check frequently you will be able to see exactly where you are and it's not such a chore.


----------



## Ditsy (Nov 18, 2014)

I don't mind the language but I wouldn't want the 'f' word on my computer in case my little ones read it.


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

So sorry for your glue accident. You may as well start practising your frogging .... you will do a lot of it before you finish knitting. 
I made a jacket and didn't like the fit .... so being clever &#128521;, I sewed and cut to get the right shape .... On my overlocker.
It looked even worse! So I pulled it all out and then I Russian joined all the short lengths caused by cutting! It was an all-day job.
Oh yes, and I said that word under my breath the whole time I was doing it!!


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I feel your pain! I have sewn up a cardigan I started at least ten years ago and it was only when I was sewing the ends in that I noticed the wool had broken, near the bottom of the back. It is Rowan felted tweed and it thinner in some parts. I was so hacked off I just put it in the cupboard and yes, super gluing it crossed my mind too!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well I can understand fussing if the words were like continuous. Like on Hell' s Kitchen or bars. Really a big turn off. But I have no virgins ears and yes I have slipped and used, as my mom would call UN-lady like language. But I will say it is respectful of all to leave the potty mouth out. I do ny very best not to post funniest with objectively word as not to offend and I been seeing some that need their mouths washed out. So let's just all agree to keep this little area of this world free from Potty mouth disease. And yes the USA has freedom of so each but not all countries that are here have this freedom. So why not show them respect, also.


----------



## judywyzlic (Apr 8, 2013)

Try nail polish remover- it should reverse the super glue- it might work !


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi, I'm sorry your knitting needles broke! I don't know how long your blanket is. Can you unravel carefully to just past the stain? I know it takes time and patience to pick up the unraveled stitches, but it might be worth it to save some of your work.


----------



## miller111277 (Oct 23, 2014)

I am so aggravated at the Denise interchangeable breaking during a big projects that I am going to start collecting one piece circulars in different sizes. I will have to buy one at a time because of our financial situation. But that's ok. I have several straight needles I can use until I get what I need.


----------



## golfgranny (Sep 19, 2014)

When I am casting on a lot of stitches, I figured out that if I put a marker for every 10 stitches, it makes it a lot easier to recount. I also hate counting stitches. Especially on circular needles.


----------



## golfgranny (Sep 19, 2014)

When I am casting on a lot of stitches, I figured out that if I put a marker for every 10 stitches, it makes it a lot easier to recount. I also hate counting stitches. Especially on circular needles.


----------



## golfgranny (Sep 19, 2014)

Forgot to add, that I remove the markers after the first row.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

ADW55 said:


> You don't have to throw it all away, just cut it where you glued
> it, and pick up your stitches and attach another yarn and continue.
> Just cut off the glued part and leave enough to attach a new skein,
> or the current on your working with.
> ...


I was going to suggest cutting down to where the glue is and putting it back on your needle, add new yarn and continue on.

you brought back memories
when you get so upset, just look up and count to 10
or longer, take a deep breath before

my mom use to say this at times when we were growing up, and passed this on to all of us.

She would say if something upset you so much count to 10, take a deep breath before you speak.

Wish some on the forum would do this more before hitting send.


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

Sorry about your knit. That is so frustrating. I also must admit that I was more bothered by people being bothered about a "word". Ignore it or don't read but please, you rephrased. No one needs to go on about it.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Surely you can cut off the yarn where you superglued the circ. needles and save it, or just unravel it to a safe point...Sometimes we get caught up in the mistake..Good Luck ..Instead of reprimanding her about her use of language lets try and help her out...


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm with Cakes. Far worse words such as disease, hunger, poverty, murder, rape, racism, bigotry, racial slurs, and we listen to those with smiles on our faces.

Casting on is a (oops, was about to say another banned word) difficult thing to do, especially with lots of stitches. I've cast on Swirl four times. Next time, I'll burn the yarn, pattern and needles (and probably will say some choice words). And I never use superglue to fix my interchangeables, when the cables separate from the metal thing-y, for just that reason. Sorry, you do have my sympathy.


----------



## miller111277 (Oct 23, 2014)

I understand what you are saying and I have done that. I have made and I am still working on blankets for my 10 grandchildren. They have broke or come apart probably 5 or 6 times during making those blankets. I am tired of it. It really doesn't bother me to start collecting one piece circulars. I already have a few. I just buy one every time I am at Joan Ann's or another yarn store.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Did you try a drop or two of finger nail polish remover? It is acetone and will dissolve even superglue. Try it.
When Superglue came on the market, people foolishly or accidentally glued their fingers together and the polish remover was used to separate the fingers.

Carol J.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Did you try a drop or two of finger nail polish remover? It is acetone and will dissolve even superglue. Try it.
When Superglue came on the market, people foolishly or accidentally glued their fingers together and the polish remover was used to separate the fingers.

Carol J.


----------



## Flanders (Nov 18, 2014)

Try dabbing the glue off with finger nail polish. It removes supper glue and at this point you have nothing to lose.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

OMgoodness, Iserith, been there, done that last week. I went to the store and bought a one-piece circular replacement. 

That being said, when I cast on, I have a needle with opposite color yarn ready and just run the needle through every 25 stitches. When I tried to purchase markers, the price floored me and my method is free! Yarn markers are easy.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

If you use nail polish remover or acetone on the superglue it will dissolve the superglue. I son't know how the wool will go though, you may be able to wash it to get the acetone or nail polish remover out, if not then cut it and rejoin it.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

iShirl said:


> OMgoodness, Iserith, been there, done that last week. I went to the store and bought a one-piece circular replacement.
> 
> That being said, when I cast on, I have a needle with opposite color yarn ready and just run the needle through every 25 stitches. When I tried to purchase markers, the price floored me and my method is free! Yarn markers are easy.


Saw you comment about stitch markers. I agree some are more expensive then others (have a collection of many), but if you have a $ store near you get a package of the tiny ponytail rubber bands which come in many colors. Great for markers.
If you don't have a $ store near you and would like to give these a try send me a PM.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

I, too, have had mishaps. so sorry about yours. I agree with those who offered suggestions on salvaging your project. Even if you cut it out and have to "fix" it with a new design in that area, it would be better than scrapping the whole dang thing. 

I love my Denise needles, but I began buying permanent circulars, because several times in the last week, my Denise interchangeables, decided to "change" in the middle of my project. I was so upset I said a lot of words, some of which I made up. Snicklebidlefishus! 

I never thought I would get to a place in my knitting where I am actually discussing needle preferences. I like the HiyaHiya and the Addi Turbo and Lace needles I have recently acquired. If my Denise needles keep separating, I may have to set them aside and opt for the Addis all the way. Being a tightwad, I hate to shell out so much for needles, but a woman's got to do what a woman's got to do.

Good luck with your salvage. It would be worth a try, at least!


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

iShirl said:


> OMgoodness, Iserith, been there, done that last week. I went to the store and bought a one-piece circular replacement.
> 
> That being said, when I cast on, I have a needle with opposite color yarn ready and just run the needle through every 25 stitches. When I tried to purchase markers, the price floored me and my method is free! Yarn markers are easy.


I've bought some of the cute [expensive] markers and some of the plain little [inexpensive] circle markers, but I agree, yarn markers are easy and one has an endless supply. I always have one odd color for the join and the rest are in the same color. Plus they don't really get in the way as do some of my dangling "jeweled" markers do.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm sorry this happened to your project. I guess you can consider it a practice run. The suggestion about markers is a good one. If you don't have them you could use rubber bands or paper clips for markers. Good luck. Post a picture for us when you finish.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm amazed that these people have lived such sheltered lives that they think any word is the "worst" thing that could happen to anyone. Dear Lord. Few of us have lived thusly. 

Another good reason to knit


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

When I had breast cancer and again when DH had kidney cancer, I realized that most words that are considered to be offensive are not nearly as offensive as the word "cancer". I would rather hear or use whatever word she used than cancer any day of the week. In my mind, "cancer" is a truly offensive word, others are just words.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

When I cast on, I place a marker every 10 stitches. It is easy to count to 10 but I generally mess up counting but to twenty. 

After casting on for a while, I only have to count how many sections of 10 I have to know where I am in casting on many stitches needed for a blanket


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Iserith said:


> Yeah, I'm really sorry, it's just that everywhere I comunicate in english (other than KP), it's with young people, and unfortunately we young people have the bad habit of using that kind on language very freely...
> 
> I promise I will make my best to avoid using that kind of words in the future, and if I ever use another bad word it will probably be because I don't know, so plese let me know!


Language doesn't bother me at all. The fact that you have to cast on all over again makes me sad for you! Good luck!

Hazel


----------



## valericz (Sep 10, 2013)

uk betty said:


> Wow, that really shocked me. I can't stand to read that word never mind hear it. Maybe the writer who seems to be located in Chile, does not realize how bad most people think it is.


a word "really shocked" you??? what do you live in a cave??? this post is so ridiculous....


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

See if you can find the Therese Dilmont Encyclopedia of Handwork
It has an excellent section on repairing knitting. 

You might have been able to remove the glued part and reconstructed it using her instructions.

You might still be able to find instructions on repairing knitting on uTube or elsewhere online.

And trust me, I'VE DONE WORSE!


----------



## valericz (Sep 10, 2013)

cathy73 said:


> Sorry about your knit. That is so frustrating. I also must admit that I was more bothered by people being bothered about a "word". Ignore it or don't read but please, you rephrased. No one needs to go on about it.


RIGHT ON, cathy73!!! I am so bothered by the people here making such a BIG THING out of a "bad word".... so ridiculous. seems like some people live very, very sheltered lives; and if so, then they should just get themselves off the computer and live their lives cordoned off from the rest of the world....


----------



## valericz (Sep 10, 2013)

ilmacheryl said:


> When I had breast cancer and again when DH had kidney cancer, I realized that most words that are considered to be offensive are not nearly as offensive as the word "cancer". I would rather hear or use whatever word she used than cancer any day of the week. In my mind, "cancer" is a truly offensive word, others are just words.


YES!!!


----------



## valericz (Sep 10, 2013)

mrsbee03 said:


> Seriously? All that hoo-ha about the freakin' F-WORD!!!??? Really?
> 
> ::shaking head::
> 
> ...


I know, right??? what the f*ck??? (I'm sorry... but i just could NOT resist!!)


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

Iserith, I am with you and your young folk (tho I'm 83) who agrees that in some circumstances the only way to cool off is to use the F-word. It does not offend me in the least, but I might be the only one here who feels this way and I guess you gotta make the majority happy.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

cathy73 said:


> Sorry about your knit. That is so frustrating. I also must admit that I was more bothered by people being bothered about a "word". Ignore it or don't read but please, you rephrased. No one needs to go on about it.


Agree!!!!!


----------



## valericz (Sep 10, 2013)

shadypineslady said:


> Iserith, I am with you and your young folk (tho I'm 83) who agrees that in some circumstances the only way to cool off is to use the F-word. It does not offend me in the least, but I might be the only one here who feels this way and I guess you gotta make the majority happy.


F*CK the majority!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

valericz said:


> I know, right??? what the fuck??? (I'm sorry... but i just could NOT resist!!)


  :roll:

Don't resist! I am amazed that anyone's upset by the use of four-letter (or five-letter or bazillion-letter) words.

Hazel


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

when castinon, put a marker at every 20 stiches,believe me, it helps a lot


----------



## DMS (Apr 21, 2012)

Don't throw it away, a little acetone (nail polish remover) will break down the glue. I'm always having to unstick superglue.


----------



## luci2792 (Jan 29, 2014)

Yikes, are we helping each other here or are we here to criticize someone's word choice. Instead of piling on, can we think about what has upset our fellow board member??

I'm for offering help and encouragement. Frustration is a terrible thing, especially when one has spent hours creating something and suddenly the potential for ruin appears.

Be kind, people, the world is difficult enough w/out making mountains out of molehills. XO


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

cathy47 said:


> get that out of the trash. cut the yarn from the needle and put the yarn back togeather. Goodness. Your not done till its is completed.
> A little tip I do when casting on, I like you go brain dead so I take markers and I count out 20 stitches and mark. Then count the markers. if 20 is to much take it down to what make it easier to add up.


Yes, this is what I was going to suggest, too. I use safety pins for markers or make little loops of another color yarn. I put them every 20 stitches, unless there is a pattern that requires a different count - like cables every X# of stitches.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

luci2792 said:


> Yikes, are we helping each other here or are we here to criticize someone's word choice. Instead of piling on, can we think about what has upset our fellow board member??
> 
> I'm for offering help and encouragement. Frustration is a terrible thing, especially when one has spent hours creating something and suddenly the potential for ruin appears.
> 
> Be kind, people, the world is difficult enough w/out making mountains out of molehills. XO


Well said!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

shadypineslady said:


> Iserith, I am with you and your young folk (tho I'm 83) who agrees that in some circumstances the only way to cool off is to use the F-word. It does not offend me in the least, but I might be the only one here who feels this way and I guess you gotta make the majority happy.


No, you are not remotely the only one.

You want to hear some REALLY bad words? Hate. Discrimination. Intolerance. Misogamy. Prejudice. Hunger.

We all have some of these beams in our eyes. Tend to them instead of criticizing the motes in others'.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Check out The Magic Knot on You Tube. It might help you decide to cut out the ruined portion of your knitting and carry on. At least it would keep you from having to cast on again. I am with you on that. I hate casting on!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

miller111277 said:


> I am so aggravated at the Denise interchangeable breaking during a big projects that I am going to start collecting one piece circulars in different sizes. I will have to buy one at a time because of our financial situation. But that's ok. I have several straight needles I can use until I get what I need.


If you have a JoAnn's, Michaels or AC Moore anywhere near, you can go online and get coupons for 40, 50, sometimes 55% off. If my DW is going with me, sometimes I print off 2 coupons and she uses the second. I know they don't carry the "best" needles, but most of them work just fine.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Iserith said:


> For cakes and Margoc... if was the F word... I know we may not have a problem with bad words, but for some people it can be very triggering, we don't know their stories, I'd rather not unkowingly upset anyone, so I'll accomodate to them
> 
> TO Quiltermouse.... unfortunately, it was a rather big stain, and it was RIGHT at the center of the work... fortunately, thhough, it was like 4 inches high??.. so it's not THAT much wasted work


The F word seems to be losing its power. I saw the Jimmy Fallon show for the first time for a couple of minutes and he was F'en up a storm barely covered by a bleep. Language is organic and it changes. You cannot go on the street without hearing it, or read a book for that matter or see a film. Is it better to write F^%$ ?


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Obviously you like what you are working on or you would not plan to begin again. That is good. You have not given up. Good for you. This time I hope it goes along much more smoothly for you.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Quiltermouse said:


> Can you cut the yarn before the glue and transfer the rest of the work to another set of needles??


Good solution! Then just cut again after the glue and join. You're on your way!!
Didn't see the bad word but I know I would have been offended. Thank you for your change.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Iserith said:


> Okey, so I've knitting a baby blanket with these circular needles, and they broke, so I superglued them, but I'm so stupid that I accidentally superglued the yarn... the knitted part.... where I was currently knitting... so now I have to throw away everything and I want to cry because I HATE casting on because I always have to count like five times my brain is so scattered...
> 
> Ugh... I just wanted to vent to people that would understand =(
> 
> (edit: I didn't mean to offend anyone, so I changed it, I'm sorry I upset you)


I don't know what "word" you used that offended so many readers, but I have a suggestion related to casting on! Depending on the number of stitches to be CO, place stitch markers every 10-25 stitches. Check your count at each 10 or 25 stitches (when you place a new marker, just count back to the previous marker to make sure that you have the required number of stitches). It's recounting your CO stitches, but done as I go along has helped me to stay sane, and I don't mind it as much! Best wishes!!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

valericz said:


> I know, right??? what the f*ck??? (I'm sorry... but i just could NOT resist!!)


I do not have virgin ears, nor am I a prude etc. but really, would you want a little grandchild marching up to anyone, especially of my retired age group and telling them you are a dumb F... fill in the blank!?! There are many young people I work with, it is used like hello. My elderly pts. are mortified and I do not like it either. To their credit they refrain when around me. I realize, because I do not live in a cave, it seems to be the word of younger generations. Each person is raised differently and in my childhood it was rarely heard and in our family and circle of friends it is still considered to be a vulgarity. My Marine DH likely knows it well but it has never crossed his lips in front of me, the kids, etc. because he is sensitive to what others consider distasteful. I guess socially acceptable words will change, my Great Great Aunt thought whoopie was a no no in her day, I never heard the word b---- used as a child. I notice different parts of the country find the word more acceptable, language values are often regional. There are other words to use to get a point across that are better suited in mixed age, background and gender gatherings, IMO.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Iserith said:


> Okey, so I've knitting a baby blanket with these circular needles, and they broke, so I superglued them, but I'm so stupid that I accidentally superglued the yarn... the knitted part.... where I was currently knitting... so now I have to throw away everything and I want to cry because I HATE casting on because I always have to count like five times my brain is so scattered...
> 
> Ugh... I just wanted to vent to people that would understand =(
> 
> (edit: I didn't mean to offend anyone, so I changed it, I'm sorry I upset you)


Hope you did not have a lot finished, it is so frustrating. My nephew had a tube broken in his pocket and glued his blue jeans to his leg. Acetone did the job, it also took his skin off! Do you have more in the same dye lot to make up for the loss? Sometimes our wonderful relaxing hobbies can give us the fritz and isn't it usually when we have time constraints! Good luck with the repair or starting over.


----------



## cgspat (Jun 8, 2012)

Just a suggestion: when casting on lots of stitches, I put a marker every 25 stitches so I don't have to recount the whole thing every time. I, too, hate casting on and my memory doesn't serve me well either.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

Montana Gramma said:


> I do not have virgin ears, nor am I a prude etc. but really, would you want a little grandchild marching up to anyone, especially of my retired age group and telling them you are a dumb F... fill in the blank!?! There are many young people I work with, it is used like hello. My elderly pts. are mortified and I do not like it either. To their credit they refrain when around me. I realize, because I do not live in a cave, it seems to be the word of younger generations. Each person is raised differently and in my childhood it was rarely heard and in our family and circle of friends it is still considered to be a vulgarity. My Marine DH likely knows it well but it has never crossed his lips in front of me, the kids, etc. because he is sensitive to what others consider distasteful. I guess socially acceptable words will change, my Great Great Aunt thought whoopie was a no no in her day, I never heard the word b---- used as a child. I notice different parts of the country find the word more acceptable, language values are often regional. There are other words to use to get a point across that are better suited in mixed age, background and gender gatherings, IMO.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

valericz said:


> I know, right??? what the f*ck??? (I'm sorry... but i just could NOT resist!!)


Like your sense of humor V. And agree. The f-word doesn't bother me. It's one of the five words the DH can actually spell. What does offend me, however, (and some may disagree) is using blasphemy as a swear. He may not be your God, but He is mine, as is His Son.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

This was a slip of the tongue, so to speak, and not directed toward anyone other than the writer. While it is offensive to some, it is a fact of life that people today use language differently and more freely than in the past. I agree with whoever posted that torture, hunger, war, and hate are the really ugly words that we should be upset about, IMHO.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

cakes said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: what IS a bad word.......?? torture, depression.. starvation, destitute???? yes they are bad words


You are absolutely right.

Shame on the people who just criticised and didn't offer any help.


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

I have worked with "younger people" throughout my years and it is my opinion that they use that type of language because the people whom they are with allow it. They all know that I require proper English and proper respect. Using that word shows lack of respect,lack of education and lack of self control. When one uses that type of word it is done consciously not "sub" nor "un" consciously. It is a definite choice because of frustration. I would like to suggest that you consciously substitute a word for that word. Perhaps....Blast! That word when said loudly conveys exact feelings. Best wishes with your endeavor to do better.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

You might try setting a good example. I remember the movie with Tom Hanks, a remake of The Lavender Hill Mob - not one of his best; however, all the crooks used rather crude language. Tom was the major source of the crime, but he never used a vulgar word. He didn't need to, because he was able to communicate his feelings in a more dignified way. Called one of the greatest actors to come out of Hollywood, I have never heard him use vulgar language though he has played someone dying of AIDS, a criminal, an exasperated policeman, an army officer, etc., etc. If you have the proper vocabulary, you don't need those words. Try it...

Getting back to your subject - you shouldn't have to rip out everything, just go back to the beginning of that row and join a new end of yarn. I agree it's very frustrating!

quote=Iserith]Yeah, I'm really sorry, it's just that everywhere I comunicate in english (other than KP), it's with young people, and unfortunately we young people have the bad habit of using that kind on language very freely...

I promise I will make my best to avoid using that kind of words in the future, and if I ever use another bad word it will probably be because I don't know, so plese let me know![/quote]


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Yes i read your :?: before and when i saw that word,i just went to another :?: ,there is no need to use that word.


 There is absolutely no reason to use that word even if you are REALLY, REALLY, MAD or upset. There are plenty of words that aren't offending. 
I don't want to hear it from anyone or see it in print. If I do see it I simply delete or get rid of it instantly. :twisted: :evil: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

valericz said:


> F*CK the majority!!


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

barbdpayne said:


> This was a slip of the tongue, so to speak, and not directed toward anyone other than the writer. While it is offensive to some, it is a fact of life that people today use language differently and more freely than in the past. I agree with whoever posted that torture, hunger, war, and hate are the really ugly words that we should be upset about, IMHO.


Most assuredly OP was not directing it towards any individual and certainly made amens to the post.
These other words posters are finding worse, to me are emotional, devastating, life changing, (and not for the better), cruel, debasing, tortuous words. 
The others I call swear words are using vulgarity ( my feeling) to make a point, show frustration, get attention, shock or create an atmosphere of confrontation or do not challenge my anger at this time, words. I have certainly sworn, I guess you can call them old fashioned swear words now, but not in front of children, etc. and I have always thought later I could have used a different expression and been able to say it better.


----------



## JoyEB (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh, don't throw it out! Almost everything can be fixed somehow...

Can you carefully use an exacto knife to gently cut the yarn right along the needle? And then can you ;clean; the needle with the exacto knife? If you end up cutting the yarn, you can tie yarn together (maybe frogging if necessary) to make a join and then restart the knitting?


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

miller111277 said:


> I am so aggravated at the Denise interchangeable breaking during a big projects that I am going to start collecting one piece circulars in different sizes. I will have to buy one at a time because of our financial situation. But that's ok. I have several straight needles I can use until I get what I need.


Take a look at these, it amazed me when I saw the prices.

http://www.amazon.com/Ostart-Circular-Carbonized-Knitting-Needles/dp/B009OAAIRW


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

In regards to casting on, perhaps putting a stitch marker after every 10 or 20 stitches? Then you only have to count how markers. I am also sorry for your yarn accident.


----------



## Bridgeknitter (Sep 18, 2014)

A tip that has helped me a lot when casting on lots of stitches: put a stitch marker every 20 or 25 stitches along as you cast on; double check each section ONCE that way and you won't need to recount long series of stitches over and over.


----------



## Geneva (Mar 26, 2011)

Whoa, before you toss or cut, try fingernail polish remover to dissolve the glue. A foster child taught me this trick when I accidentally super glued some yarn in the wrong place on a project.


----------



## Geneva (Mar 26, 2011)

Whoa, before you toss or cut, try fingernail polish remover to dissolve the glue. A foster child taught me this trick when I accidentally super glued some yarn in the wrong place on a project.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Iserith said:


> Okey, so I've knitting a baby blanket with these circular needles, and they broke, so I superglued them, but I'm so stupid that I accidentally superglued the yarn... the knitted part.... where I was currently knitting... so now I have to throw away everything and I want to cry because I HATE casting on because I always have to count like five times my brain is so scattered...
> 
> Ugh... I just wanted to vent to people that would understand =(
> 
> (edit: I didn't mean to offend anyone, so I changed it, I'm sorry I upset you)


When you are casting on, why not put a marker every 20 stitches or so - makes it much easier to count.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Saves a LOT of counting! And you are less likely to count wrong when you are counting smaller numbers. I do this if I have more than about 75 stitches to caste on.

Doesn't nail polish remover take off crazy glue? I think it does, although you might have to soak the needles for a bit to soften it. Do this AFTER you have separated your knitting! Will save your needles.

The interchangeable are really convenient, but this is one drawback!



Bridgeknitter said:


> A tip that has helped me a lot when casting on lots of stitches: put a stitch marker every 20 or 25 stitches along as you cast on; double check each section ONCE that way and you won't need to recount long series of stitches over and over.


----------



## Iserith (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh my, seven pages worth of answers, and most of it people berating me for my language?

People, I know I offended some of you, but I changed my comment, out of respect for the people that word can be triggering to, now please get over it.

ANd for the people actually offering solutions, thanks a lot!
I will try the polishremover and see how it goes...

Unfortunately, here in Chile we don't have much knitting supplies, so markers are not really an option (But I will use contrasting yarn, how didn't I think of that, duh!)

As for using non-detachable circular needles, yeah, here in Chile we just have the 40cm and not bigger than that. KnitPro just arrived like two years ago and it was my salvation.

And as for buying in amazon or other sites, most of them don't ship to Chile, or I would be broke with all the things I could buy, I swear...

So, thank you to evryone


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Have you tried using finger nail remover. I understand that it's good for releasing the glue. It couldn't hurt!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Iserith said:


> Oh my, seven pages worth of answers, and most of it people berating me for my language?
> 
> People, I know I offended some of you, but I changed my comment, out of respect for the people that word can be triggering to, now please get over it.
> 
> ...


For simple projects have you ever tried making your own needles? You can sand down skewers or dowels of different radius and make points to your liking. We have made oodles of needles for beginners at schools and there is a site that shows how to attach cables of plastic cord, I have not tried that. Beeswax for polishing helps, car wax also.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Sorry you are so frustrated. Maybe put the blanket away for awhile.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

If you can not vent to us who understand what it is all about who can you vent to. We are here for each other. I feel your pain.


----------



## jeanrotter (Jan 23, 2013)

I agree also, can't stand to hear it. Even when another word starting with f is used, it's offensive to me.


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

margoc said:


> I don't know what the word was, but can't people use an occasional 'bad' word? Aren't we all (mostly) adults here?


 :thumbup:


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

Iserith said:


> Yeah, I'm really sorry, it's just that everywhere I comunicate in english (other than KP), it's with young people, and unfortunately we young people have the bad habit of using that kind on language very freely...
> 
> I promise I will make my best to avoid using that kind of words in the future, and if I ever use another bad word it will probably be because I don't know, so plese let me know!


And sometimes we old people get too picky.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

margoc said:


> I don't know what the word was, but can't people use an occasional 'bad' word? Aren't we all (mostly) adults here?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: No need to over-react


----------



## KanFan (Mar 10, 2012)

At least you didn't Super Glue your fingers to the needle! How frustrating! When I have a large number of stitches to cast on, I put a marker after each 25 stitches. I keep them on place as I knit because if I drop a stitch, or think I did, it is much easier to find.
Good luck!


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

judywyzlic said:


> Try nail polish remover- it should reverse the super glue- it might work !


Great idea! You might try nail polish remover on a scrap piece of that same yarn first. Just put a little glue on a scrap piece, let it dry, and then try removing it with nail polish remover that has acetone in it. It's the acetone that does it. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Also, just IMO: I think Iserith was very gracious in her humble apology for her language. I'll admit I use that kind of language to myself when frustrated. I don't use certain words when other people are around, but if one slips out, I apologize and move on. It's really not such a big deal. And yes, I do know other very expressive words I can use instead, but sometimes certain "vulgar" words just express my frustration perfectly!

All this fuss over "blasphemy" and "cursing" comes from ancient times, when it was believed that you could ask your God to put a curse on someone you had a grudge against, and it would actually happen. So there were understandably certain prohibitions against doing so. Nowadays, we're just throwing around words in frustration. As long as it doesn't make up a large part of someone's language, it doesn't really bother me. But I use a lot of discretion; I usually don't use those kind of words except among people who I know won't be offended, because they occasionally throw one out too! Compared to all the really bad stuff in this world, isn't this just one little extra thing to fixate upon? Really, people, I understand we're all brought up differently and have different values, but is this really worth all the fuss? :roll: Just my opinion. :wink:


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

You can make stitch counters out of a different color yarn by making a small slip knot and cutting it off the skein it will look like a little loop with two tails. Make a few more than you think you'll need. Then every 10,20 stitches place one as a marker. They can be slipped easily from one needle to another when knitting the project. I use cotton yarn for this but any yarn that would contrast with your main yarn will work. Hope this helps. Regards....


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))) That is what we're here for, we're your friends, vent all you want!!


----------



## Still Clicking (May 24, 2014)

Don't give up.Cut off the glued part, pull out a few rows. Now take the yarn from skein and at beginning of a knit row, knit the two together for 3-4 stitches and you can now continue your project.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Can you cut just below the glued area, tink until you reach undamaged yarn then rejoin your yarn and continue?


----------



## Katherine1 (Oct 15, 2014)

To: ilmacheryl

Amen! Had colon "cancer" and now my sister who is also my best friend is dying of stage 4 breast cancer. But you know what, in some ways cancer was a good thing. Yeah I know there's nothing good aboutcancer , but it sure as "diddlywinks" made me realize that a little thing like someone using a curse word isn't going to take up space in my head anymore.

There are lots of things you can save and use as markers, such as the tab from soda cans (just the little round part with a whole in it), the plastic square that keeps bread wrapper closed, etc. 

A


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Have you tried using finger nail remover. I understand that it's good for releasing the glue. It couldn't hurt!


Wow! Finger nail remover - does it really remove the fingernail?


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I can sympathize with your dilemma, I've done and continue to do dumb stuff all the time. And say what you want.... It's just a word.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Katherine1 said:


> To: ilmacheryl
> 
> Amen! Had colon "cancer" and now my sister who is also my best friend is dying of stage 4 breast cancer. But you know what, in some ways cancer was a good thing. Yeah I know there's nothing good aboutcancer , but it sure as "diddlywinks" made me realize that a little thing like someone using a curse word isn't going to take up space in my head anymore.
> 
> ...


Katherine, yes I agree there can be good that comes from cancer. I had breast cancer in 1985 and it completely changed my life for the better in that it helped me get my priorities in order. I have learned not to sweat the small stuff and anything less than cancer is small stuff.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I would cut out the section of yarn with glue on it, do a Russian join, and move on with your project unless the glue is on the entire project. I would get new needles to complete the project as you couldn't trust that the glued needles would hold.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I use short pieces of off cut wool in a different colour than the project that I'm making as stitch markers, no cost at all.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

ADW55 said:


> You don't have to throw it all away, just cut it where you glued
> it, and pick up your stitches and attach another yarn and continue.
> Just cut off the glued part and leave enough to attach a new skein,
> or the current on your working with.
> ...


I agree... this is your opportunity to learn how to fix knitting mistakes. Yes, you will have a couple of ends to weave in but most of your effort will not be wasted. I would fix it like ADW55 says.... :thumbup:


----------



## valericz (Sep 10, 2013)

John's old lady said:


> Like your sense of humor V. And agree. The f-word doesn't bother me. It's one of the five words the DH can actually spell. What does offend me, however, (and some may disagree) is using blasphemy as a swear. He may not be your God, but He is mine, as is His Son.


 :thumbup: :lol: i absolutely agree... the only real blasphemy IS taking the name of God in vain... but that's just MY opinion!!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't mind what words you use and am really sorry about your knitting!


----------



## valericz (Sep 10, 2013)

knitnanny said:


> I don't mind what words you use and am really sorry about your knitting!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

MsJackie said:


> :thumbup:


Agreed. "Bad" words don't make bad people. And seeing it in print doesn't really shock anyone any more.

Or have you not seen any movies in the last 10 years?


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

Iserith said:


> Yeah, I'm really sorry, it's just that everywhere I comunicate in english (other than KP), it's with young people, and unfortunately we young people have the bad habit of using that kind on language very freely...
> 
> I promise I will make my best to avoid using that kind of words in the future, and if I ever use another bad word it will probably be because I don't know, so plese let me know!


Hey I'm 69 years old and very little offends me anymore. These words are regularly used around here, especially when I'm frustrated with a knitting/sewing/crocheting project. I've been known to use all the profanity I can come up with with I have to rip out five inches of a cable pattern, not to mention when I burn dinner, get a flat tire, slip on the ice, break one of my old antique Christmas tree ornaments (damn! just doesn't come close to how pissed I was), and of course when I'm stuck in the snow. Language is a living organism, changing all the time, and many words and phrases are losing their shock value with use. Back in the day, television programs couldn't say "pregnant."
Now "knocked up" is totally acceptable. So we need to move along with the times. If I tell a child, "You're ugly, stupid, worthless and horrible," is this better than saying, "Oh, just sit the F*&^ down"? Context is everything.


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

valericz said:


> a word "really shocked" you??? what do you live in a cave??? this post is so ridiculous....


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

cathy47 said:


> get that out of the trash. cut the yarn from the needle and put the yarn back togeather. Goodness. Your not done till its is completed.
> 
> A little tip I do when casting on, I like you go brain dead so I take markers and I count out 20 stitches and mark. Then count the markers. if 20 is to much take it down to what make it easier to add up.
> 
> Now get to that blanket and stop using super glue while knitting.. sorry but I just had to :lol: a little at that.


I have started doing the markers at 25 stitches - saves a lot of heartache when casting on 300 + for Starmores!! I actually have started using the markers for almost everything. Much easier to keep track.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

great idea



mombr4 said:


> Saw you comment about stitch markers. I agree some are more expensive then others (have a collection of many), but if you have a $ store near you get a package of the tiny ponytail rubber bands which come in many colors. Great for markers.
> If you don't have a $ store near you and would like to give these a try send me a PM.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

I have even made markers from straws. McDonald's are larger while KFC are smaller. One place has large red straws. You get a lot of stitch markers out of one straw. To keep from getting an angle to my cutting I turn the straw as I snip.I use scissors to cut.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Someone on another thread the other day suggested cutting straws into little sections. It would only work on small needles unless in Chile they have those big straws like we get at BurgerKing or MacD's for shakes. I have successfully made them out of yarn, too, when I ran out of markers. I don't understand why you put cancer in quotes. It's real cancer. I've had it too and didn't enjoy it at all, but it didn't make me use poor language.



Katherine1 said:


> To: ilmacheryl
> 
> Amen! Had colon "cancer" and now my sister who is also my best friend is dying of stage 4 breast cancer. But you know what, in some ways cancer was a good thing. Yeah I know there's nothing good aboutcancer , but it sure as "diddlywinks" made me realize that a little thing like someone using a curse word isn't going to take up space in my head anymore.
> 
> ...


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Iserith said:


> Yeah, I'm really sorry, it's just that everywhere I comunicate in english (other than KP), it's with young people, and unfortunately we young people have the bad habit of using that kind on language very freely...
> 
> I promise I will make my best to avoid using that kind of words in the future, and if I ever use another bad word it will probably be because I don't know, so plese let me know!


No, Some young people talk like that. Definitely not most. I'm very young, and have never had to resort to that language to express myself.


----------



## jeanrotter (Jan 23, 2013)

good for you, proud of you for saying that


----------



## valericz (Sep 10, 2013)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Someone on another thread the other day suggested cutting straws into little sections. It would only work on small needles unless in Chile they have those big straws like we get at BurgerKing or MacD's for shakes. I have successfully made them out of yarn, too, when I ran out of markers. I don't understand why you put cancer in quotes. It's real cancer. I've had it too and didn't enjoy it at all, but it didn't make me use poor language.


I think maybe "cancer" was put in quotes to let it stand out as the "bad word"!!!


----------



## valericz (Sep 10, 2013)

I tell ya', I can't believe that ONE little FOUR-LETTER word is causing all this hub-bub!! It's almost hilarious!!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

valericz said:


> I tell ya', I can't believe that ONE little FOUR-LETTER word is causing all this hub-bub!! It's almost hilarious!!


I do not see a hub bub as you say. A lot of great hints were offered, apology accepted and the rest we have just expressed an option, granted off the topic , which happens all the time. If some cannot appreciate that others have difficulty accepting some words then that is their entitled opinion but remarking on others opinions and making them seem unacceptable is not just dialogue. This is perpetuated because we answer when we feel our feelings on a subject are not viewed as just that, personal and stated. So in order to not add any more fodder for criticism I will stop responding unless pointed directly to me.
The OP was very gracious but must by now feel very put upon. She is not the one that added to the post with remarks people took to heart, and she is not the one that suggests the rest of us get with the program and talk that way because it is becoming the supposedly acceptable norm, and she is not the one that put down people that disagree with such language. Those that disagree with the word being used may have regretted posting their feelings now , I don't, criticism is nothing new to those of us that swim against the tide of social change that does not fit into our lives. Things change everyday but that does not mean I have to embrace them if they do not work for me.


----------



## valericz (Sep 10, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> I do not see a hub bub as you say. A lot of great hints were offered, apology accepted and the rest we have just expressed an option, granted off the topic , which happens all the time. If some cannot appreciate that others have difficulty accepting some words then that is their entitled opinion but remarking on others opinions and making them seem unacceptable is not just dialogue. This is perpetuated because we answer when we feel our feelings on a subject are not viewed as just that, personal and stated. So in order to not add any more fodder for criticism I will stop responding unless pointed directly to me.
> The OP was very gracious but must by now feel very put upon. She is not the one that added to the post with remarks people took to heart, and she is not the one that suggests the rest of us get with the program and talk that way because it is becoming the supposedly acceptable norm, and she is not the one that put down people that disagree with such language. Those that disagree with the word being used may have regretted posting their feelings now , I don't, criticism is nothing new to those of us that swim against the tide of social change that does not fit into our lives. Things change everyday but that does not mean I have to embrace them if they do not work for me.


This was not pointed directly at you to begin with.... nor did I put ANYONE down....


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Well your posts of, "ridiculous" , " f the majority" , " should go live in a cave or cordoned off to the world" and " what the f" are not put downs or at least disrespecting someone else's opinion on this thread, I do not know what you would call them. I am not going to get into a posting war with you, I am just telling you how it looks to me.


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

I hope you haven't thrown it away yet. Try using either alcohol and/or fingernail polish remover to unglue the yarn--of course use small amounts with a qtip. If that doesn't work, try using a life line below the glued part and cut (ouch, ouch) away the glued part. Then with a new needle, attached the yarn -- continue on.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Remember that response from Mom when you said, "but everybody's doing it!" Went something like, "If everybody jumped off a cliff, would you?" 

I believe the original poster has the answer to her problem that may not have been as serious as she originally thought. Enough of this IMHO


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Remember that response from Mom when you said, "but everybody's doing it!" Went something like, "If everybody jumped off a cliff, would you?"
> 
> I believe the original poster has the answer to her problem that may not have been as serious as she originally thought. Enough of this IMHO


My Mum said just because Alice went down the rabbit hole doesn't mean you have to follow!


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

jinx said:


> Sorry you are upset, but there is no, absolutely no reason to use that word.


I don't know what the word was, but what word could be so bad as to publicly embarrass her. Aren't we all grown up enough on KP to accept that she didn't mean to offend.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

margoc said:


> I don't know what the word was, but can't people use an occasional 'bad' word? Aren't we all (mostly) adults here?


It is not a matter of being adults but that we can choose other vocabulary to express how we think and feel.


----------



## grannybell (Mar 12, 2013)

I can relate to the casting on problem. Finally, I have a simple solution. I count out 1 marker for every 10 sts, (100 sts, 10 markers). Then, as I cast on I place a marker after each 10 stitch block. Much easier to count by 10's and much less frustrating.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Yippee.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Iserith said:


> Okey, so I've knitting a baby blanket with these circular needles, and they broke, so I superglued them, but I'm so stupid that I accidentally superglued the yarn... the knitted part.... where I was currently knitting... so now I have to throw away everything and I want to cry because I HATE casting on because I always have to count like five times my brain is so scattered...
> 
> Ugh... I just wanted to vent to people that would understand =(
> 
> (edit: I didn't mean to offend anyone, so I changed it, I'm sorry I upset you)


Instead of throwing away everything try this:
Make a row of basting stitches all around the glued part.
then estimate a rectangle of work at that point.
Re-do the knitting as though you were doing a repair. 
You then cut away the glued portion and nobody is the wiser if U don't rat yourself out!
Work slowly, and do not beat yourself up over this.

We have all done as bad and for me, much, much worse!
For an example, I bought 'CLOSEOUT" YARN bc the manufacturer discontinued it. 
Then, I made a sweater out of it and gave away the "leftover" yarn---but I had only knit ONE sleeve.  
TOP THAT if you can!


----------

